# Affordability Question



## mrgreenc21 (Dec 2, 2008)

Is there any affordable rod/reel combo that can be recommended for distance casting? 

I am in need of more combos so that I am not driving two hours to the Fort Fisher with one line. I would like to cover a little more area and still have some money to pay the bills. 

I know I know.... I was warned about the custom rod/reel madness. But I know that there has to be a decent way to build a couple more acceptable combos without going bankrupt.

I have spent over 360.00 dollars and have one rod/reel combo to show for it. I have seen many Daiwa surf casting rods recommended in threads. Any comments on these?

Specifically I would like to build a combo that is either casting/spinning and can cast 3-4 ounces plus bait a good distance. Any ideas? Thanks is advance


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

how much are you looking to spend?


----------



## mrgreenc21 (Dec 2, 2008)

less than 360.00 lol..... I don't know maybe like 150.00-175.00 or less per combo any thoughts?


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

what do you already have to compare to would you like something in the same size range.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

I would become a serious watcher of the Marketplace boards here and elsewhere.
There are always very serviceable reels for sale that may not look very pretty, but are usually sold by people that take good care of their gear and are just looking to step up to the newest and the brightest.
In particular there always seem to be good older Abus that might just need a bit of cleaning and lubing to bring them back to working just fine.
Same for the rods. 
If you are willing to wait a little, and just check out the boards each night, you will undoubtedly come across something that will suit your needs for a lot less than buying new. 
Buying used from the nice people here and on the other well-traveled Surf fishing sites you can end up with much higher quality gear for less money than buying something that is new, but simply not a good, from BPS or wherever.
And if you buy something that turns out not to suit you, you can always just turn around and re-sell it.
It can become a sport unto itself.
And if you have old gear that is just collecting dust in the garage, you can offer that up for trades, and turn what you are no longer using into gear that you actually want and can put to good use.
Heck, even just posting a "WTB - Good Conventional/Spinning Combo - 11'-13'..." with the price you can spend, in the marketplace section will often bring out people that have stuff they can help you out with that just never bothered to post up. 
You might be surprised at what people offer up in your price range.
Tom


----------



## mrgreenc21 (Dec 2, 2008)

jobxe327 said:


> what do you already have to compare to would you like something in the same size range.


 I have a Pennn 525 mag and a 10' 6'' custom rod for tossing 2-6 ounces with tritanium 17lb test


----------



## mrgreenc21 (Dec 2, 2008)

tjbjornsen said:


> I would become a serious watcher of the Marketplace boards here and elsewhere.
> There are always very serviceable reels for sale that may not look very pretty, but are usually sold by people that take good care of their gear and are just looking to step up to the newest and the brightest.
> In particular there always seem to be good older Abus that might just need a bit of cleaning and lubing to bring them back to working just fine.
> Same for the rods.
> ...


hey thanks I guess that I'm going to just have to be patient. I think your'e right Pier and Surf Marketplace may be the best forum to pick up affordable equipment. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Another option if you just want to have extra lines in the water is the Okuma Sentara combo available from Dick's Sporting Goods. 10', spinning, less than $100 and will throw 3-6 and maybe 7 in a pinch.

Evan


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Are you building your own rods ?



> Specifically I would like to build a combo


There are decent blanks on the market, you just have to know or have some idea of what you are looking for.

Tommy has a new line of blanks that may be worth looking at. Just click on his banner at the top of the distance board.


----------

